# $15 Wooden Adjustable Alaskan Chainsaw Mill DIY Homemade



## EMWW

One thing that I would recommend is to cut lumber at least a 1/4 but preferably 3/8 oversize. I learned this the hard way when I first started chainsaw milling. Other than that nice build.


----------



## TObenhuber

Thanks man!!! I appreciate the tip. The 1/8" decision was spare of the moment and not based on research unfortunately. That's my bust.

This is still more of a prototype. I'd like it to still be easier to make for someone just getting into chainsaw milling. I know at least two things I would change for the next build but that's all part of the experience. I'm going to use it for a while before then next build so I can find a few more kinks. I'll probably make plans for the next one.


----------



## EMWW

Yea for people who do not want to spend $180 or $200 your design could get them into the milling world. It appears simple and effective. I was wondering do you get enough bar clamping pressure with the wooden pads and what was you approximate milling speed in that maple with the electric saw (feet per minute)? I have a husquvarna 390 xp and now that I have used it will never go back to using small saws for milling. I get about 8 feet per minute in hard maple over a 12 inch wide cut.


----------



## TObenhuber

Thanks for the support. I appropriate it.

As far as clamping pressure and speed. I will have to get back to you on that. I have only made 4 cuts on a log that was about 6"-7" wide on I'm guessing hickory. So far though, no slipping. The pad is wood but I super glued a rubber glove to the pad. I forgot to mention that. So I suspect it shouldn't move much. Plus I'll have to sharpen the blade at some point and I'll take the mill off, sharpen, and readjust for now. Version 2.0 might take the sharpening into account better.

The pictures of my Facebook page probably does better at describing the construction.


----------



## EMWW

Oops, I was trying to figure out what type of wood that was but could not tell very well over the computer it looked like hard maple. I would like to see your facebook but I dont have one so this will have to do.


----------



## TObenhuber

I know there is a giant dark colored, what I am guessing is oak and a hickory. I think that chunk came from very close by. I don't recall exactly which one it is. Does that coloration fit one of those?


----------



## TObenhuber

This one shows me glueing the glove to the bar pads.










I have also made several more cuts today. The chainsaw bar didn't slip but the blade would occasionally develop a slight twist or offset from parallel with the mill. I'll have to think about how to adjust that. It might have been just starting to vibrate lose a little. Nothing a precheck before every cut couldn't fix. I think tightening the clamp bolts generally fixed it. Might also help if next time I use some hard wood for the parts that can cause the offset of the blade. Of course that would make the mill a little less accessible to others on a tight budget until the milled logs dry. Overall it was a very minimal problem for the amount spent.










After all was said and done. * Lots of saw dust. *I have done a lot of reading about these mills but nothing really could prepare me for what it would actually look like. That is my burn pile. It will need to be burned again soon to keep up with the amount of dust this mill makes.

After today's work, its time to sharpen the blade. Probably makes about 10-12 cuts on boards of that size before I need to resharpen. Good times.


----------



## TObenhuber

Just a quick view of the electric chainsaw and mill in action. Just click on the date below.

Sunday, January 3, 2016[/QUOTE]


----------



## TObenhuber

The mill is still working well. Not fast using the electric saw but it gets the job done. I have been able to use some of the boards from last year and after some drying and planing I am very pleased with the free hardwood.

More pictures and videos of the mill in action on my Facebook page. Link below.

Update pictures


----------



## Marpintero

Well done! Is a great mill for small logs. Thanks for sharing. Greetings.


----------



## wormil

How is this working long term?


----------



## TObenhuber

Still working well last I tried it. I have been enjoying the locally sourced hard wood from the local woods. If I have a little scrap hardwood after the holiday gift making and the Matthias bandsaw side project, I'll probably remake it again a little bit less beefy and out of hardwood. I think the mill could use some trimming up to increase the cut capacity. As typical with a prototype, it got over built. The ~11" cut capacity could be increased to roughly 13". Only problem is the logs of that size are so heavy in 48" lengths.

I have stopped harvesting logs smaller than 6". I recently harvested and sealed some 10" logs.










LOL!!! Now the only problem is the VW Golf pickup truck. To bad trucks are tough to make out of wood.


----------



## TObenhuber

I know this review still gets views. Just another update. Still working great. I'm starting to plan out an easier to build version which addresses many of the issues from the first one.

This video was from December 30, 2016. I needed to replenish my stock of hardwood after the holidays.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1388503641182490


----------



## mdn125

Can you post that link again?


----------

